Ask HN: What's your favorite Slack Hack? - jacksonpollock
======
thinkingkong
A couple:

1\. /collapse hides all embedded documents. useful for channels where lots of
people post gifs, documents, etc hiding the main discussion content.

2\. s/old-word/new-word works for a quick typo edit.

3\. mute everything. turn off notifications. reclaim your day/life.

~~~
jacksonpollock
LOVE #1 - expanded images always takes away from the content of the message. I
don't mind the integration, but make the content box SMALLER :)

